# 2016 Live/Semi Live Iowa Hunt thread



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> Geez Mike. Try to show a little enthusiasm - will ya? Lol
> 
> So this is just a short trip home then back to "work" until the 3rd of Oct?
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, I'm a little excited. 
Yes, got a break, so I am just heading home for a short week, then back up here to BC. Now, its looking like Oct 5th, when Ill be back. Rough work up here fishing all day every day! 
October is where it is REALLY going to start. Ive got a lot of work to do. There is never too much scouting, but Im going to try to limit my impact on the ground as well. Have a couple spots in mind to try to shoot a doe or 2 early October.
Ive also got a local area, a couple miles from my house, that is public land. I will hunt that a little early October as well, just to get in the woods. I wont be doing any steady buck hunting on my farm until the end of October.

Ive been going back through all my trail camera photos from last fall, as well as scouring google maps, getting more ideas in my head. I had a good amount of buck daylight movement on Oct 30 last year, and of course, after that as well. 
Hopefully the weather cooperates, and we get a late October Cold front!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Went out to the property today. Took 4 guns out with me,just to do some shooting. Also took some cameras out as well. Put them up in some spots i know i will hunt. Put some boots on the ground, to get a closer look at some pinch points, etc. Pretty excited...saw at LEAST 15-20 different deer while on the property. Some were in spots I overlooked, but make sense for them to be. 1 camera, i wentback to, to double check it was turned on, and had about a 20 minute encounter with 2 does at 30 yards. Heres a pic.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Went out to the property today. Took 4 guns out with me,just to do some shooting. Also took some cameras out as well. Put them up in some spots i know i will hunt. Put some boots on the ground, to get a closer look at some pinch points, etc. Pretty excited...saw at LEAST 15-20 different deer while on the property. Some were in spots I overlooked, but make sense for them to be. 1 camera, i wentback to, to double check it was turned on, and had about a 20 minute encounter with 2 does at 30 yards. Heres a pic.
> 
> Are you holding out on the trail cam pics for a reason??? lol. Your killing me, and i'm not even the one hunting it!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just put cams out yesterday! No pictures yet! Once october rolls around, Ill pull some cards.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Just put cams out yesterday! No pictures yet! Once october rolls around, Ill pull some cards.


I read that wrong, thought you were checking cams after being gone for awhile!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just booked the one way ticket from Seattle to Iowa Oct 5. Getting closer!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Heading through some good ol Canadian fog right now on this small floating bird, enroute back to work for a couple weeks.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah yes, the drudgery of working for the man!  Lol 

I guess even being a gigolo to J-Lo, one would eventually get tired of the same old same old! 

Us poor saps with normal jobs can only shake our heads in dismay at our choice of occupations hearing your plight.

Just ribbing you a little Mike!

I guess I'm just feeling pretty fortunate knowing I've got 5 weeks in Kansas coming at Thanksgiving!
:todo:


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Kennybks said:


> Ah yes, the drudgery of working for the man!  Lol
> 
> I guess even being a gigolo to J-Lo, one would eventually get tired of the same old same old!
> 
> ...


Yeah a "normal job" where you go 2 Kansas for 5 weeks? You guys are killing this factory rat. LoL


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> Ah yes, the drudgery of working for the man!  Lol
> 
> I guess even being a gigolo to J-Lo, one would eventually get tired of the same old same old!
> 
> ...


lol, well, a "normal job" is likely coming sooner than later for me. Not getting into details just yet, but lets just say if things work out, I wont be on the oceans much more(for work that is)
Ill send you a PM about that KS trip.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Coming from a guy who bought a house and has a wedding this year to pay for, I am living vicariously through you guys, Keep the updates coming


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Spent yesterday skipping work, and fly fishing Vancouver Island. Some of the most beautiful rivers I have ever been on....passing time until Oct 5!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Even when you have to work you get to skip it? Wow! Not fair!!! :lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Even when you have to work you get to skip it? Wow! Not fair!!! :lol:


Haha well, technically it was "work". Research and development we call it!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> lol, well, a "normal job" is likely coming sooner than later for me. Not getting into details just yet, but lets just say if things work out, I wont be on the oceans much more(for work that is)
> Ill send you a PM about that KS trip.



Well if your boss ever needs a replacement let me know..... :coolgleam


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Haha well, technically it was "work". Research and development we call it!



Ah yes! R & D.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

A photo of the Elk river here. The clearest water iveever fished.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

So where are the fish pictures? A visit to a premier fly fishing local and no trophy brown trout or huge salmon?; love to see them Mike


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> So where are the fish pictures? A visit to a premier fly fishing local and no trophy brown trout or huge salmon?; love to see them Mike


It down poured all day, so my camera stayed in the truck! Unfortunately only 1 fish picture. I was able to get it out and get a couple quick snaps at the very end of the day. We went out focusing on trout, to take a break from Salmon and saltwater a little bit. Caught some Cutthroat's, and hooked into a couple Coho that were coming up the river, but was fishing relatively light fly gear, so didn't land a salmon.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Cutthroat around 20"


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, the time is nearly here. I will be back in Iowa Wed afternoon. Forecast for the weekend is a cold front, and temps dropping 25 degrees for daytime highs. You can bet that I will be in a tree this weekend.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck, enjoy following your posts. One question, How many tags are you allowed as an Iowa resident? In other words, is it a one buck state?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

walleyerick said:


> Good luck, enjoy following your posts. One question, How many tags are you allowed as an Iowa resident? In other words, is it a one buck state?


Nope, not a 1 buck state. I get 2 buck tags, and pretty close to as many doe tags as I want. Landowners with a minimum acerage can get an additional buck tag.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Sitting on a plane in Seattle, Iowa bound!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck this year Mike. I'll be following along closely


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Sitting on a plane in Seattle, Iowa bound!



Just in time for a cold front!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just in time for a cold front!


Convenient isnt it?!


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply mike and again, Good Luck!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Made some skid marks in tge road on the drive home from the airport for a herd of does. Saw a lot of deer in the cut fields.

Now home, working on assemby of a bunch of stands to add to the arsenal.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Made some skid marks in tge road on the drive home from the airport for a herd of does. Saw a lot of deer in the cut fields.
> 
> Now home, working on assemby of a bunch of stands to add to the arsenal.



How do you like the MUDDYs?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> How do you like the MUDDYs?


Before I completely answer that, I will say that I have not tried any of their products since they were bought out. Once that happened, I bought some of their old style stands, and just got around to putting them together.
I love the stands though. The platforms are not the biggest, but the stands are light. My favorite part about them, is being to put them in almost any tree. The platform and seat both have leveling pins, so its a quick adjustment for a crooked tree. Helps a lot out here, where there arent many straight trees.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Before I completely answer that, I will say that I have not tried any of their products since they were bought out. Once that happened, I bought some of their old style stands, and just got around to putting them together.
> I love the stands though. The platforms are not the biggest, but the stands are light. My favorite part about them, is being to put them in almost any tree. The platform and seat both have leveling pins, so its a quick adjustment for a crooked tree. Helps a lot out here, where there arent many straight trees.



My evaluation is similar, having the footrest on the front of the platform is a fair trade off for a smaller platform, IMO. I also like the pad on their seat.
I have 2 of their hang on stands, 1 aluminum and 1 steel,and my buddies, that I lease with, have several as well and several of the MUDDY ladder stands that we all can hunt from.
I happened to be in Albia in June of 2013 right after the owner sold his MUDDY farm in MO, he had piles of stands that they took off that property for sale +-50% off to Winke's pro staffers, so I bought 1 (steel) and wished I'd of bought more. I bought the alum stand just before I went out to hunt in 2013 and combined it with a set of 5 MUDDY sticks. The sticks are nice, but for the money and weight, I'd buy Lone Wolf sticks next time, same reach with just 4, and lighter.


----------



## MidMichigan10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike. Can't wait to see some trail cam photos and kill photos. I thoroughly enjoy following your live threads. Been following your Kansas ones for years and we even exchanged some PMs a few years ago. This will be my first year in 5 not going out to Kansas so I will be living through guys like you. Thanks for taking us along and I wish you great success. Good luck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Heading in with the first load of the day!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

View from a stand i will likely hunt tomorrow


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, sittin in the truck, waitin out some lightning. Storm hit hard while up the top of a set of sticks. Just looked, and we are under a Tornado watch for thenext 6 hrs. Not sure how many more stands will go up today.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Well, sittin in the truck, waitin out some lightning. Storm hit hard while up the top of a set of sticks. Just looked, and we are under a Tornado watch for thenext 6 hrs. Not sure how many more stands will go up today.



Unstable weather (thunder, lightning, tornados) just ahead of a cold front?!?!?!? SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!
You better work through the night!


----------

